# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  Index.dat Analyzer: утилита для работы с файлами index.dat

## Matias

Многие пользователи не знают, для чего предназначены файлы index.dat. В этих файлах хранится самая разнообразная информация о пользовательской активности (введенные в адресную строку Internet Explorer адреса, поисковые запросы, список недавно открытых файлов и документов и прочая информация). Эти файлы не могут быть удалены средствами браузера Internet Explorer. Следовательно, они могут поставить под угрозу конфиденциальность пользователей. 
Бесплатная утилита Index.dat Analyzer предназначена для просмотра, поиска и удаления содержимого файлов index.dat. 
*Поддерживаемые ОС*: Windows XP/Vista
*Поддерживаемые версии Internet Explorer*: IE6+

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

